# Best and Worst buys in the last 12 months



## tim (19 Oct 2005)

I often see a review and think that's a good idea, must get one of those and then promptly forget about it until I am doing something where the item in question would be perfect but I have to make do with what I've already got. The other problem I find when in tool shops, websites, shows etc is a blindness to what I really need and get caught up buying lots of spur of the moment stuff (no bad thing) but forget what I was meant to buy in the first place. 

Given that there is a certain tool show coming up shortly and Christmas not long after that I was wondering whether this could be a useful thread to see what members have bought in the last year (to keep it manageable) that they really, really rate and those that they wish they hadn't. These might not be because the items themselves are fab (or rubbish) but because they suit a particular need or do a job brilliantly (or not). 

I know that there are loads of reviews in the Tool review section and in the Hand tool section and in the main forum but this was just meant to be a list of ideas (with a short explanantion if needed why its good or bad) to spark excitement and to potentially have that mental list ready when Great Aunt Mildred wants to give you a £5 for that new Festool grommet that you have been after.

Links have been provided but don't necessarily reflect the actual source I used.

My *best purchases* were:
*
Kreg 2000 Jig.* I use this every day probably - great for putting things together quickly and easily. http://www.rutlands.co.uk/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/KRK2000PP||[email protected][email protected]|0|user|1,0,0,1|6|
*
Leigh FMT Jig* Not cheap but a bullet proof system for making lots of M&Tshttp://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=33054&name=leigh&sfile=1&jump=4


*Incra T Rule* Accuracy in marking out has never been so simple - I have the 300mm one and will be buying the shorter one as well at Tools2005 I think.http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=20462&name=incra&sfile=1&jump=0

*Fein Multimaster* Absolutely indispensible on site. Like having an electric Swiss Army knife. A tool that I don't know how I managed to survive without before!http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=22787&name=fein&sfile=1&jump=32

*Webrax abrasive pads* Great for rubbing out and deknibbing, applying finishes etc. Last for ages and don't clog.http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=23609&name=webrax&sfile=1&jump=0



*Worst Purchases*

*Axminster Hammer Drill* - the previous version of this http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=362302&recno=1. Unless they have significantly improved it, I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. Heavy, unwieldy and not great!
*
Incra LS 25" Super Fence System.* http://www.rutlands.co.uk/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/LS25WFNCSYS||[email protected][email protected]|0|user|1,0,0,1|26|
- please note that there is nothing wrong with this kit at all but I have yet to find a need for 18 of the 25 inches. Its a highly accurate, easy to use fence system but it costs a lot and takes up a huge amount of space. I wish I had bought a shorter version or one of lower spec.[/url]

So - come on - what have you bought that makes your projects easier and more enjoyable and what did you buy that you wish you hadn't?

Cheers


Tim


----------



## kevin m (19 Oct 2005)

Hi, I bought the festool ts55 plunge saw about a month ago after thinking that it was too expensive for a circular saw, for the last two years it was on my list of things that would be nice to have but not really need. How wrong I was! It really does speed up cutting sheet material and with a finish that will match a really good table saw. Its great for trimming 1mm off the length of a door although when your trimming that little it does shoot out the dust even with the ct22 extractor plugged onto it. That is my other best buy the ct22 festool extractor. It is fantastic to have the power off feature. Just turn on a tool and it sucks the dust away. If only I had bought one years ago. Suffering years of gaffa taping my Henry onto each and every tool! No real bad buys this year.


----------



## Howjoe (19 Oct 2005)

Tim, 

Great idea. 

I've been really tempted to by the Fein Multimaster. Are they really that good - what are the most useful applications you've found for it?

Cheers

Howard


----------



## wizer (20 Oct 2005)

*Best Buys*

*Triton Workcentre*: Wasn't sure at first, took quite a while to setup. But then one day I went out to make some doors for my cabinet and the whole thing went so smoothly and the result was well above what I thought I/it could achieve. Looking foward to next summer when I can knock out a few real projects.

*Triton Router*: Same as above really, suprised how easy it is to use, not even used 1% of it's functionality yet.

*Worst Buys*

*NuTool Mitre Saw*: Good for power, but bad for precision. 



Can't think of anything else...


----------



## tim (20 Oct 2005)

Howjoe":2z7gbsio said:


> I've been really tempted to by the Fein Multimaster. Are they really that good - what are the most useful applications you've found for it?



Honestly, its a piece of kit that when I am on site I now sigh with relief that I've got it. Because I do a lot of built in furniture I have to often cut or remove existing trim in customers' houses first. The oscillating saw and e blades make this a doddle. Because there is no set, you can literally run the blade along the wallpaper and cut trim flush if needed. Really good for whizzing off the top of wood plugs (time consuming if you have 40 to do by hand).

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Adam (20 Oct 2005)

I bought a Veritas "Micro-Adjust Wheel Marking Gauge". In fact it had its very first use last night and passed with flying colours! I've never got on with the traditional pins on marking guages.







Available from Rutlands @ £25.85 / D&M tools.

As for disastorous purchases - I tried out "Uni-screw" from Screwfix. This is supposedly going ot make you life easier as 1 driver bit fits all. They are cr*p. The bits round off, you can't drive them in if you are a weeny bit off axis, and I hate to say it but I put the entire lot in the bin.






I'll come back if I think of anything else.


----------



## Alf (20 Oct 2005)

Hmm, in the last 12 months. So from the Axminster show onwards then. :-k Best buy... 

*L-N Skew Rebate Block* - I thought it's be nice to have, but possibly more of a luxury than something I used a lot. How wrong I've been. It's been used endlessly; helped by the fact I've been doing a disproportionate number of M&Ts. 

*Veritas Spokeshave kit* - I bought the second one, so it counts! All the fun of making your own shave, with a nice, useable tool to show for it at the end.

*Bosch GCM10SD SCMS* - A shared purchase between me and my old man. Great saw. Accurate, comfortable to use, all the main adjustments are tool-free and the others have the tools onboard for easy storage. Only gripe is dust collection (which is as awful as every other SCMS) and the hold-down clamp, which can do you a damage if you don't concentrate.

*Chestnut Dome Brush* - For buffing waxes using a drill. Saved a good deal of elbow grease on a number of occasions.

Worst buy... Nah, never happens. 

*Half Round Dreadnought file* - I hoped it might give a smoother finish more quickly for shaping handles etc. Alas, too bulky and too coarse a tooth pitch (if that's what you call it on these?!) for the job. Not really the tool's fault, but wishful thinking on my part that didn't come off. The flat ones can be effective for tweaking mortises and such, btw.

*Rustins button shellac* - Couldn't get the flippin' bottle open again. Aaargh, I hate Rustin's wibbly-wobbly plastic bottles. :evil: 

And a bit of both...

*Axminster 4" double square* - As is, it's not the greatest. Once I'd swaped the clamping knob with a cheap 6" combi square (and improved the grip on both of them in consequence - go figure :roll: ) and replaced the spring, it was much better. I use it all the time now; very handy little square.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Howjoe (20 Oct 2005)

tim":1tgozox2 said:


> Howjoe":1tgozox2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been really tempted to by the Fein Multimaster. Are they really that good - what are the most useful applications you've found for it?
> ...



Thanks, Tim.

I'm buying one....just needed a nudge :wink: 


Cheers

Howard


----------



## RogerS (20 Oct 2005)

Great buys

Festool TS55 saw - how did I get by without it for so long ?

Veritas skew block plane bought on eBay...terrific little performer

Veritas spokeshaves - super to use once you've got over the learning curve

Triton router

Will think about the remaining one but...if I can nominate a non-woodworking product then it's a toss-up between 
http://www.armeg.com/electrical-accesskit.php electrical box sinker which does exactly what it says on the tin...sink a hole for a double socket in under two minutes..cleanly and effectively and this one http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?id=16724&ts=97918 channeling chisel...so simple to chase into walls for cable runs

Turkeys

Draper Tilt and clamp workbench - useless

Axminster Pillar mounted drill support - too fiddly by half to use http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=21087&name=drill support&sfile=1&jump=0


----------



## tim (20 Oct 2005)

Alf":27x837hj said:


> So from the Axminster show onwards then



or even bought 'at'!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Alf (20 Oct 2005)

tim":2dehdrtu said:


> Alf":2dehdrtu said:
> 
> 
> > So from the Axminster show onwards then
> ...


Well I was thinking the show onwards inclusive, sort of thing.  Although neither of my show purchases are on my list I realise. Not 'cos they aren't good, but more because I haven't used them enough to count them best buys really.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gill (20 Oct 2005)

Best purchases -

New Workshop \/ 
Kity 419 Tablesaw with table extension and sliding carriage
SIP 10" SCMS
Wood from various shows and auctions.
Paint Shop Pro software (for scrollsaw pattern design)

Worst purchase -

Diamond fretsaw purchased off eBay which was in a dreadful condition when it arrived and needed complete refurbishment. Hopefully, I'll soon have it properly esconced in its new home and it could prove to be one of the best purchases after all.

I hope nobody minds me asking a question that's slightly off-topic but still related to the Diamond - what's the best way to drill into marble?

Gill


----------



## Neil (20 Oct 2005)

tim":fer07ja1 said:


> I wish I had bought a shorter version or one of lower spec.


he he, well I did tell you  :lol: 

Cor, its like a free gloat, this - its going to take Philly a week to write his contribution  

I've been a lucky boy this year, not many bad purchases. 

*Best purchases:*

Festool TS55 (yawn, looks like it will be making a few appearances on this list). Chris was right when he said it was a miracle.

Makita 2012NB thicknesser - just a few little refinements which make it that much better than the other portable thicknessers IMO

Trend Pocket Hole jig - so simple, so overpriced for what it is, but so useful.

Small Dozuki - my introduction to Japanese saws, and I'm hooked - what fantastic value at £12. 

Not sure if pressies count, but if so - LN bronze 102 and LN small curved spokeshave - both are just superb. Although I've only just got the spokeshave so maybe not completely valid.

*Worst purchases:*

<controversial> Metabo Duo ROS. Not a bad purchase as such - thanks to the Forum its much more difficult to make bad purchases now. I've only put it here because I'm not 100% happy with it. On the 3mm orbit, it has a noticable tendency to want to skid sideways quite forcefully (rock solid on 6mm orbit though) and it is really heavy - great for tabletops but I always seem to end up trying to use it one-handed on vertical surfaces which is hard work. The Festool is much better IMO, but is just so much more expensive... a difficult one. I may end up buying a 5" palm ROS too for one-handed use, and then I'll be edging closer to the price of the Festool  

Beechwood mallet - 'cos then I found that I had inherited two more :roll: 

Axminster deluxe honing guide - 'cos then the Veritas Mk.2 appeared and made it redundant

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## tim (20 Oct 2005)

Neil":1zw4u4yu said:


> he he, well I did tell you



been waiting for that.... :roll: 

T


----------



## Alf (20 Oct 2005)

Neil":215av4cv said:


> Cor, its like a free gloat, this - its going to take Philly a week to write his contribution


It's not compulsory to list _everything_... :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf

Glad to see she's not the only one who muddles up Neil and Noel. :wink:


----------



## tim (20 Oct 2005)

Alf":1lkzemje said:


> Glad to see she's not the only one who muddles up Neil and Noel



No idea what you're talking about!


----------



## Neil (20 Oct 2005)

Alf":2409e1ep said:


> It's not compulsory to list _everything_... :roll: :lol:


I know - it would take him a month then, Alf! :lol: 



Tim":2409e1ep said:


> No idea what you're talking about!


Handy thing, that Edit button :wink: 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Alf (20 Oct 2005)

tim":7xcx4wal said:


> Alf":7xcx4wal said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see she's not the only one who muddles up Neil and Noel
> ...


Ha hum... :-s :lol:


> Last edited by tim on Thu Oct 20, 2005 11:07 am; edited 1 time in total



Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oct 2005)

Best Purchases

Scheppach 260 Thicknesser/Planer, once its set up (which took me some time to get my head around) its just magic.

Worst Purchase

Second hand (from ebay) Electra Beckum 316 band saw

Undoubtedly the fact that I dont have the skills to use a band saw correctly, but i cant get this thing to cut straight even after setting up time and time again. I wish I had waited on buying a band saw, I jumped in a bit there. Damn ebay.


----------



## Der_Goalie (20 Oct 2005)

biglouie":3vrzbexs said:


> Worst Purchase
> 
> Second hand (from ebay) Electra Beckum 316 band saw
> 
> Undoubtedly the fact that I dont have the skills to use a band saw correctly, but i cant get this thing to cut straight even after setting up time and time again. I wish I had waited on buying a band saw, I jumped in a bit there. Damn ebay.




You might have already tried this, but try a new, good quality blade (like starret or similar). with the right quality blade in these bandsaws you can actually run them without the top guides & it'll still give a straight cut. Alternatively it may be a fence problem. If you are still having problems PM me any I'll see if i can help.


DG


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Oct 2005)

The best

1. Sauer and Steiner plane - Works as well as you might expect - beautifully! http://www.sauerandsteiner.com/

2. Koch Ball and socket clamp - a superb carving aid http://tinyurl.com/aol64

3. Eliminator chuck - saves lots of frustration and time http://tinyurl.com/bz2q8 

The worst
1. Koch Sharpening and honing system - I just can't get a decent edge using it. I prefer to do my carving tools by hand in fact. http://tinyurl.com/aol64


----------



## tim (20 Oct 2005)

Mods 

Can you split this thread. Its getting a bit random with the marble drilling Q&A every three posts or so.

Cheers

T

Mod edit - Done


----------



## ByronBlack (20 Oct 2005)

Here's my two peneth worth:

*Best Buys*

No.1 Jet 14" Bandsaw - love the quality of the machine, with the dure-edge it's a dream to use, i'm so glad I got this instead of a Basato 3

No.2 Lie Nielsen Bronze Apron Plane - the best hand tool I own.

No.3 Kirschen 1101s Boxed Bevel-edged chisel set - easy to hone and sharpen, a joy to use.

No.4 B&Q Performance Pro Cordless Drill (birthday pressie) really good for the price, have used it loads already, going to buy another one!

No.5 Collins Woodworking Manual - bought from ebay for just 99p - excellent book.

*Worst Buys* (too many to put in this post)

No.1 Screwfix Spokeshave - utter carp!

No.2 Ferm Drill press - worse than useless, shakes all over the place, a cat with a toothpick could bore a more accurate hole.

No.3 Faithfull Plane set - the block was ok, but the jack was very poor, i've since sold these on ebay.

I could go on and on (on both sides) but these stand out. I received a Record T5 today that was a recent ebay purchase (£26) and that is in fantastic condition, i've also bought a lot of cheap tools from screwfix for guitar-making and most of them are just rubbish and not worth buying.


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Oct 2005)

Barry, well done on the T5, I've seen them go for over £50 =D>


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oct 2005)

Best buys in last 12 months

Triton Router

LN LA Jack - pefect!

LN #5 1/2 - more perfect!!

Veritas LA Jointer (OK, I dind't buy it but it is FANTASTIC)
Incra Ultra 24" router fence - how did I ever manage without it? (Thanks Chris for recommendation)

Rockler Mitre guage and 38" track (blue track that looks lovely in the router table ) - also, the only one of this length I could find.

Veritas Micro-Adjust Wheel Marking Gauge (after Alf's review). Superb bit of kit and cheap too.

Worst buy

Axminster 'straight?????' edge. Sent it back for a refund

Axminter Tenon saw. Rubbish!


----------



## Bean (22 Oct 2005)

Best Buy

Clifton No. 5 Just cannot get the smile off my face.

Kity 419 Table Saw What did I do without it

Kreg Pockethole Jig

Veritas MKII Sharpening System

Worst

Cheap F Clamps

Bean


----------



## Nailer (23 Oct 2005)

Best buy's this year.....not that there's much left of it .......but there's still time to squeeze a few more in :wink: 

Xcalibur 804 table saw

Osborne EB3 miter gauge

Veritas MK II Honing guide

Bessey clamps

Record #7 Jointer

Worst buy's

I don't think there's been any.....thanks to this forum 8)


----------



## tim (23 Oct 2005)

Forgot to add this to my worst buys:

LN dowel plate
Beautifully made, really poor functionality. Any timber has to be about 0.1mm bigger than the hole otherwise the tear out is terrible. Also the timber will twist as it comes through meaning the resulting dowel isn't straight.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Chris Knight (23 Oct 2005)

tim":2ggxkwxl said:


> Forgot to add this to my worst buys:
> 
> LN dowel plate



Oh yes, I was forgetting too.


----------



## Scott (23 Oct 2005)

*Best buys*

Jet Supersaw - I love it!

Jet bench morticer - saves so much time and effort!

LV BUS - I sooo wanted not to like it! (just to be awkward!) It's not exactly pretty (sorry Rob - LN fan talking here) and I don't particularly like the rear tote BUT.... it does the job very well!

*Worst*

Well, for once I don't actually think I've bought a bad tool this year. Perhaps I'm finally learning to control my addiction! :roll:


----------



## tim (23 Oct 2005)

Scott":3urekq2c said:


> Well, for once I don't actually think I've bought a bad tool this year. Perhaps I'm finally learning to control my addiction!



Aah - but it can be anything - drill bits, sandpaper, etc - doesn't have to be super expensive tools.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Philly (24 Oct 2005)

Here goes........(waits for tutting to die down :wink: )

Best Buys

Lee Valley LA Jack Plane-a beautiful, competent plane. "It's talent knows no bounds"

Trend Airshield-clean air AND eye protection that does not steam up, at the same time. Now this is H+S gear I actually WANT to use..... 8) 

Lee Valley Honing Jig MK II- sharpening becomes a "no-brainer"

Worst Buys

Water Based Poly-horrible, horrible, horrible...... :x 

Thanks to this forum (and a bit of luck) I've not bought any real screamers this year. Mind you, it's not over yet! :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Scott (24 Oct 2005)

tim":28mkzeoa said:


> Scott":28mkzeoa said:
> 
> 
> > Well, for once I don't actually think I've bought a bad tool this year. Perhaps I'm finally learning to control my addiction!
> ...



In that case... I bought a sanding flap wheel thing for mounting in a drill. I thought it looked like it would do a good job because it has like webrax pad in between the flaps of sandpaper. Utter pants!


----------



## martyn2 (24 Oct 2005)

best investment this forum =D> best tool not to sure yet :? 
worst item got to be set of drills from b&Q  

martyn


----------



## cambournepete (24 Oct 2005)

Festool TS55 - it really is as good as they say.
Festool MFT - not cheap for what it is on it's own, but great as part of the Festool system.
Festool CT22 - it sucks (in a good way, obviously :roll and keeps hold of the dust. It's also great with the systainers clipped on it as a stand for the TS55 when you're just made a cut.
The whole system just works .
(I feel the urge to buy a matching sander at - or soon after - Tools 2005...)

Bessey Duoklamps - again German quality that's simple and just works.

I honestly can't think of a dud I've bought this year...

Pete


----------



## tim (24 Oct 2005)

Philly":1flopo0e said:


> Lee Valley LA Jack Plane-a beautiful, competent plane. "It's talent knows no bounds"
> snip...
> 
> Lee Valley Honing Jig MK II- sharpening becomes a "no-brainer"



Got my eye on these two (plus a fair few other things as well).

Saving my pennies for :tool: s 2005.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Philly (24 Oct 2005)

Good Man! You won't be disappointed!
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oct 2005)

///


----------



## AndyC (27 Oct 2005)

Best buys:

Veritas Mk2 honing guide and water stones- make sharpening less of a chore and more a pleasure!

Ashley Iles B.E. chisels- really hold their edge well and great balance ( a problem ive had with previous chisels which can be as big a hinderence as marsh mallow steel!)

to be continued......... tools 05!!!!!!

Duffers:

Stanley 60 1/2 block plane- Casting was on the squint so have to sharpen the blade with an angle if i want it parrallel to the sole

Luckely no others ..............yet!


----------



## dickm (27 Oct 2005)

PeterPan":2hbts4h7 said:


> I have everything. I have so much of everything I can barely get in the shop.



Ashamed to admit that I have that problem too - while I was still working full time, any spare time and money went on looking for and buying good kit. Now I'm retired, I seem to have less time and space to use it all!

But still had a best and worst buy this year.
Best was a secondhand Startrite 352 bandsaw - solid, old-fashioned British engineering, with the right blade it will cut superbly to 10" deep and more.

Worst was also secondhand - a smallish Record dust extractor that sucked well but made such a horrible noise it had to go within days.


----------



## tim (27 Oct 2005)

Dickm":152fbc5z said:


> I seem to have less time and space to use it all!



Dick

I've just had a complete overhaul of my workshop and now have a lot more space.......


Cheers

Tim


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oct 2005)

It gets worse, my amateur shop is 16'x84'. 

I do think that someone with a passion for organization would make a better go of it.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (29 Oct 2005)

PeterPan":2bzzcqa4 said:


> It gets worse, my amateur shop is 16'x84'.




:shock: :shock: :shock: 


I'd just like you to know that I'm not :mrgreen: with envy. :^o 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## PowerTool (29 Oct 2005)

PeterPan":29hti0ee said:


> It gets worse, my amateur shop is 16'x84'.
> 
> I do think that someone with a passion for organization would make a better go of it.



WOW - over 40% bigger than Norm's (and that's bigger than most peoples houses... :shock: )

Andrew


----------



## devonwoody (29 Oct 2005)

My SIP planer/thicknesser complete with chip extractor was the best buy for most use and good price. 

Our friend Waka gave me a good deal including delivery (not from Nigeria though  )

Best service was Record tools/Yandles. at least Record did send an engineer along.

Screwfix invoiced me goods that were not delivered (out of stock) had to chase them for a credit.

Perhaps NMA, Scheppach, might contact me one day. Never replied to email service call and we still have a disagreement.


----------



## Adam (29 Oct 2005)

Devon, 

Forget emailing them - you need to ring them and ask for Alan in technical. 

Adam


----------



## Kev (31 Oct 2005)

Best purchases this year

The Flex (PC) 2 peak router - fantastic machine both as a stand alone and in a table.

Tormek 10" supergrind - haven't had any hair on my right arm since I bought it!

Worst purchase this year.

Ice cream maker - Like I needed another hobby!


----------



## frank (31 Oct 2005)

sorry kev i cant resist  :lol: :lol: 

just one corneto give it to me :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink: 

frank


----------



## trsleigh (31 Oct 2005)

Best buys 
Festool TS55, expensive but not regretted for an instant.
Fein Multimaster, ok cheating slightly as I've had mine almost two years now.
Jessem Rout R Lift, Mast R Top and Mast R Fence router table system.

Bad buys
Ryobi RT6000 router table. Awkward to use, badly made, generally not a pleasure to use unlike the Jessem kit that replaced it.

Toby


----------



## Keith Smith (1 Nov 2005)

Best buys;

Sjobergs 2200 bench
Leigh FMT
Kreg pocket jig
No 71 router plane..for £20

L-N dowel plate; dowels in any wood, made in seconds. I know they aren't always perfect but for pegging joints it's just the job.


Worst buy

A record block plane, the sole has cracked

Keith


----------



## tim (2 Nov 2005)

Keith":1rqhvgr3 said:


> L-N dowel plate; dowels in any wood, made in seconds. I know they aren't always perfect but for pegging joints it's just the job.



Have you got a knack with this? How close to finish size is the timber when you put it in the plate? I have had real probs getting anything good out of it and would love to learn if there are tricks to it.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Adam (2 Nov 2005)

tim":1d4v29n2 said:


> Keith":1d4v29n2 said:
> 
> 
> > L-N dowel plate; dowels in any wood, made in seconds. I know they aren't always perfect but for pegging joints it's just the job.
> ...



Ooh, had exactly the same problem last night - I'm making an oak box "super quick" (i.e. two evenings), and decided to screw the sides, and cover the holes with dowel plugs. I carefully drilled the holes to 10mm, having checked the screwhead would go through, wacked some 11mm square rods of walnut through the 10mm hole - only to find they were loose :shock: Anyway, the solution I came up with (very heath-robinson I'm afraid), was with the glue still wet, I trimmed the plugs to about 1mm proud of the surface, and then took a hammer to them - it caused them to splay just slightly - and I'm hoping they'll make a better fit. Also, that the PVA may cause them to swell slightly.

I'd be interested in a more professional solution as well.

PS: Another best purchase - Forstner bits


----------



## Neil (2 Nov 2005)

Hi Tim,

Is this David Charlesworth article on the LN dowel plate of any help?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Adam (2 Nov 2005)

Neil":bvm81f3g said:


> Hi Tim, Is this David Charlesworth article on the LN dowel plate of any help? Cheers, Neil



Excellent - I very very nearly made a 45 degree jig to hold it, whilst I planed off the excess - perhaps next time I'll reduce the diameter to much close fit before hammering through.

Adam


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Nov 2005)

Adam
For short plugs to cover holes I can recommend the Veritas Plug Cutters. They are slightly tapered, so they snug up nicely as you tap them in.

For longer lengths of dowel I use a block of wood, a cordless drill and a router table, like this. (You may need to view it with IE rather than Firefox). I keep meaning to get a set of bushes made, so I only need one jig for several different sizes.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Alf (2 Nov 2005)

Steve Maskery":n55zssiz said:


> For short plugs to cover holes I can recommend the Veritas Plug Cutters. They are slightly tapered, so they snug up nicely as you tap them in.


Seconded; been using them for years and worth every penny. 

I think it's important not confuse dowels and pegs with _dowelling_. Dowels and pegs seldom have to be perfect anyway; it's all about the long grain structure giving strength. Plugs are a different matter again. For what it claims to do, the L-N plate is actually very effective. Pricey, but effective. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (2 Nov 2005)

Alf":okfmnfav said:


> Steve Maskery":okfmnfav said:
> 
> 
> > For short plugs to cover holes I can recommend the Veritas Plug Cutters. They are slightly tapered, so they snug up nicely as you tap them in.
> ...



OK, anyone know where I can buy a 10mm tapered one from ASAP? I don't want to buy a set as its unlikely they'll get much use. 

Adam


----------



## Alf (2 Nov 2005)

Yep - here.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (2 Nov 2005)

Alf":2ybxc478 said:


> Yep - here.
> 
> Cheers, Alf



I searched axminster - and that didn't come up when I put plug cutter into search?

Doh!. I did try - I promise!

Adam


----------



## ike (2 Nov 2005)

Best buys: 
LV Planes esp. LA Jack. Canada's finest touch the spot!

Adria saws. One word - 'Wow!"

AI bevel edge chisel set - gorgeous handles, superb to use, m'mmm, nice.


Worst buy: Sadly, very sadly, I have to admit...the AI chisel set. Ferrules keep splitting, and now returned to the factory for a second time. 

The first time apparently due to excessivly hard brass - a dodgy batch from the ferrule manufacturer. Barry has got his thinking cap on this time. May rty annealing the brass. Failing that I've asked for steel ferrules. He's also going to mull on the optimum moisture content of the handles for future production. 

My workshop is rarely heated and isn't excessively damp e.g. my planes barely rust, my saws - mint. Tools in leather roll, in steel cupboard, in dry workshop, h'mmm, IMO quality tools should cope without having to be kept in the warm or pampered with a dehumidifier.

Ike


----------



## Alf (2 Nov 2005)

Adam":1xttdili said:


> I searched axminster - and that didn't come up when I put plug cutter into search?


No, it didn't for me either. I ended up looking up the stock code in the catalogue. ](*,)

Ike, now that's a bummer.  Wonder what the trouble is. :-k

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gill (2 Nov 2005)

Does Axminster have a search engine or is it merely a lucky dip? The number of times I've searched for products that I know they carry but have been unable to locate them... :roll: 

Gill


----------



## Jake (2 Nov 2005)

Comes up fine on a search for "plug cutter" (with quotes).


----------



## Alf (2 Nov 2005)

Jake":jjthtbqw said:


> Comes up fine on a search for "plug cutter" (with quotes).


Yeah but _other_ plug cutters came up _without_ quotes. Not helpful for the poor searcher. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (2 Nov 2005)

Alf":39ihynnt said:


> Jake":39ihynnt said:
> 
> 
> > Comes up fine on a search for "plug cutter" (with quotes).
> ...



It did get hits without quotes - therefore I assumed that was their offering. Didn't think to put quotes around it. Gill, like you, I find their search engine a bit rubbish! 

Adam


----------



## gidon (2 Nov 2005)

*Best Buys*

*LV LA Jack Plane* (although horrified to find it had rust pits (?) on the blade and on the moveable mouth when I got it out the other day.

*LV Large Shoulder Plane* I love it! Great for trimming tenon cheeks too.

*Rexon Morticer* Excellent machine - built like a tank, well finished and does what it's meant to do very well. 

*LV Wonder Dog* Blimey LV is featuring heavily here!

*Axminster Apron* Why didn't I get one of these sooner - finally a pocket not to lose my pencil, ruler, safety specs etc etc every 5 minutes!

*Worst Buys*

*LV Spokeshave* Haven't used this for a project even once yet! A little unfair saying it's a worst buy - but not exactly my most used tool. Still I've also not made a lot this year either - that may have something to do with it!

*Axminster wide wheeled honing guide* Bought it to sharpen the tapered blade on the LV Jack plane. Piece of junk if you ask me. First stop at the Tools show will be purchase of the new LV honing guide.

*Titebond construction adhesive* Not sure why I bought this. Got it home and read the back to find this stuff appears to be the most lethal concoction of chemicals imaginable! (If anyone going to the Tools show wants the unopened tube let me know!)

Good thread - interesting read. Although I'm pretty sure it's going to end up costing all of us at the Axminster show ...

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## martyn2 (2 Nov 2005)

gidon":3r8chaf3 said:


> Good thread - interesting read. Although I'm pretty sure it's going to end up costing all of us at the Axminster show ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gidon



 I hear that axminster tools have booked their christmas party ccasion5: on phillys expectaions alone :tool: 

Martyn


----------



## Alf (2 Nov 2005)

martyn2":35aoqfbr said:


> I hear that axminster tools have booked their christmas party ccasion5: on phillys expectaions alone :tool:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jake (2 Nov 2005)

Adam":r1pxyjzc said:


> It did get hits without quotes - therefore I assumed that was their offering. Didn't think to put quotes around it. Gill, like you, I find their search engine a bit rubbish!



I don't disagree, without the quotes it is useless. Just something to remember. I guess they don't have any kind of hit ranking system.


----------



## Philly (2 Nov 2005)

martyn2":13fdbxa7 said:


> I hear that axminster tools have booked their christmas party ccasion5: on phillys expectaions alone :tool:
> 
> Martyn



Yeah, yeah, keep giggling.... :roll: :lol: 
Philly


----------



## tim (2 Nov 2005)

As a slight aside - I heard yesterday that Axminster and Screwfix were in talks about some form of JV/ merger. Has anyone else heard this? My source is not necessarily well informed so could be rubbish.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Keith Smith (2 Nov 2005)

tim":23lqoeuc said:


> Keith":23lqoeuc said:
> 
> 
> > L-N dowel plate; dowels in any wood, made in seconds. I know they aren't always perfect but for pegging joints it's just the job.
> ...



Tim I have my dowel plate mounted on a block of oak about 25mm thick and with holes drilled through about a millimetre wider than the dowel. This keeps the dowel square as it is bashed through the plate. If I want a dowel as perfect as possible I split the timber rather than saw it so I know it has a good straight grain. I plane the corners off, then tap it through the size bigger dowel hole than I want before tapering the end and finally tapping it through the correct size hole. Some timber compresses as it goes through and you end up with a slightly bigger dowel than you bargained for.

As has been said already, there is a big difference between plugging and pegging .

I've just made 20, 16mm oak pegs, about 8-10 inches long for pegging a timber frame and it only took about half an hour


----------



## Chris Knight (2 Nov 2005)

Keith,
A couple of very good suggestions there - I like the idea of the hole behind the dowel plate to keep the dowel straight for example. Thanks.


----------



## Alf (2 Nov 2005)

Had a feeling I'd gone into the dowel plate before; could I find it? And then I remembered it was a while ago...  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## tim (2 Nov 2005)

Keith

Thanks for the ideas. I've got mine mounted on a block about two inches thick (because it was there) but I routed a channel/ hole all the way through - as a result there isn't any directional support beyond the plate. This is leading to the peg wandering a bit so I'll try your suggestion.

BTW I am talking about pegs and not plugs. I think the Veritas cutters are matchless for this.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Der_Goalie (2 Nov 2005)

tim":10x4jzse said:


> As a slight aside - I heard yesterday that Axminster and Screwfix were in talks about some form of JV/ merger. Has anyone else heard this? My source is not necessarily well informed so could be rubbish.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim




Very doubtful IMO, more likely to see Screwfix merge / takeover someone like Jewson.


----------



## tim (2 Nov 2005)

Well its possible I suppose but Screwfix's weakness is their PT selection and mid to upper market offerings. Given that Kingfisher already own Sfix and B&Q, a more upwardly mobile tool supplier/ retail outfit would fit their portfolio nicely.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## dennyk (2 Nov 2005)

Best buy

Scheppach 2500CI TS from a small woodworking show at Grahams in Chester

The new Record Morticer came out in October . got it from DIY tools Liverpool, this replaced the Perform from Axminster Tools which was no good if one is doing a lot of mortices


----------

